# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun Toriparkki

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun Toriparkin asemakaavaluonnos on tulossa käsittelyyn.

Torin asemakaava vaikuttaa merkittävästi Turun joukkoliikenteen pääterminaalin olosuhteisiin sekä joukkoliikenteen kehittämismahdollisuuksiin.




> Kauppatorin kaavaluonnosta esitellään yleisölle ennen lautakuntakäsittelyä 
> Kauppatorin asemakaavakaavaluonnosta käsitellään ympäristö- ja kaavoituslautakunnassa tiistaina, 9. tammikuuta. Edellisenä iltana, 8.1. 2007 klo 18-20, luonnosta esitellään kaikille asiasta kiinnostuneille. Tilaisuus pidetään nuorten taide- ja toimintatalo Vimmassa, osoitteessa Aurakatu 16, 3 krs.
> 
> Yleisötilaisuudessa esitellään kaavaluonnokseen sisältyvät kävelyalueiden laajennukset torin reunoilla, toriparkki sekä siihen liittyvät kolme maanalaista ajoyhteyttä (Yliopistonkadulta, ravintola Koulun pihalta ja Eerikinkadulta entisen pääpostin kohdalta).
> 
> Lisätietoja: Keskikastari Paula, Mainela Liisa


Lisätietoja lautakunnan listalta

Liitteissä on tietoa myös vaikutuksista joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Eira

> Kauppatorin kaavaluannost esitellään tänäpä kaupunkilaisil tilaisuures minkä ympäristö ja kaavotuslautakunta järjestä. Aletaan tarjota tunnelis olevi liiketiloi. Tähän on syynä se et oli kuultu kun keskustan yrittäjät sanos et alka olla liikennejärjestelyt ja kilpailutilanne simmoset et tekis miäli painuu maan alle.


Rario Saran Uutissi Turust 8.1.2007. (Ei virallissi, mut torellissi.)

----------


## Eira

Salintäyteisessä yleisötilaisuudessa käytetyissä puheenvuoroissa paria poikkeusta lukuunottamatta pidettiin toriparkkia täysin turhana ja kalliina Louhen, Puutoriparkin ja Eskelin ammottaessa puolityhjinä. Kertaalleen kuopatun toriparkin luurangon uudelleen esiin kaivaneet loistivat tilaisuudessa poissaolollaan. Toriparkkia kannatettiin lähinnä, koska Louheen "on niin vaikea löytää".

Ratapihankadulta kyllä on kääntymiskaista, ja kummastakin suunnasta selvät opasteet Louheen. Kirkkosillalta päin Aninkaistenkatua ajettaessa ei ole minkäänlaista opastusta. Bussiaseman kohdalta kääntymiskaistalta vasemmalle Läntisellekadulle puuttuu P-Louhi-opaste, samoin porttaaliin bussiaseman ja Hese-Esson väliin tulisi laittaa opaste suoraan ajavien kaistalle. Läntiseltäkadulta puuttuu myös kääntymisopasteet Louheen.

Kääntyminen Aninkaistenkadulta oikealle Yliopistonkadulle toriparkille suunnitellulle rampille on täysin mahdoton ajatus. Vihreän palaessa kääntyvät autot joutuisivat odottamaan Yliopistonkadun ylittävää jalankulkijavirtaa, ja tukkisivat täysin samalla kaistalla suoraan pyrkivän ajoneuvoliikenteen. Kadulle ei kertakaikkiaan mahdu omaa kääntymiskaistaa oikealle.

Nykyiset vaihtomatkat bussista toiseen ovat luvattoman pitkät. Kulkisivat bussit sitten Aurakatua tai Kauppiaskatua, torisuunnitelmassa tulisi vaihtoaluetta typistää tuntuvasti esim. rakentamalla busseille rinnakkaiset kaistat odotuskatosten väliin niin että bussien ovet ovat toisiaan kohti. Käytäntö on ihan yleinen muualla. Tällöin vältyttäisiin vaarallisilta katujen ylijuoksuilta, jotta hyvällä tuurilla mahdollisesti voisi keritäkin vaihdettavaan bussiin.

Aurakadun Eerikin- ja Yliopistonkatujen risteysten liikennevalot on muutettava bussiohjatuiksi. Tuntuu turhauttavalta, kun Aura- ja Yliopistonkatujen täysin tyhjässä risteyksessä 4 - 5 bussia seisoo peräkanaa odottamassa valon vaihtumista.

Keskustelussa tuli myös esille, että Louhi on liian syvällä, jotta pääsisi sujuvasti Kauppatorille. Mikä on Louhen syvyys verrattuna esim. Helsingin metroon? Olisiko mahdoton ajatus, ja mikä kaltevuuskulma olisi, jos Louhesta vedettäisiin pikaliukuportaat, tai ehkä funikulaari, vaikkapa Kauppias- ja Eerikinkatujen risteyksen tuntumaan, ja kustannukset verrattuna toriparkkiin? Liukuportaita Louhesta Kauppatorille ehdotettiin myös Turun Radion toriparkkikeskustelussa.

Miten suunniteltu kevyen liikenteen Kauppiassilta vaikuttaa kansallismaisemaan, eli Tuomiokirkko-Aurajokinäkymään Auransillan suunnasta?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun seudun arkkitehdit - Turku SAFA on tehnyt toriparkkiasiasta kannanoton sekä tehnyt idealuonnoksen keskustan liikennejärjestelyiksi, jonka lähtökohtana ovat P-Louhen laajennus, kävelykeskustan laajentaminen ja keskustan pyörätieverkon toteuttaminen. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi on mm. osoitettu pikaraitiotielle keskustan läpi reitti.

Vetoomus

Idealuonnos

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun joukkoliikennelautakunta on lausunut toripysäköinnin vaikutuksista joukkoliikenteeseen.

Turun JLK 30.8.2007




> Lausunto asemakaavanmuutosehdotuksesta; (VI) 6 kaupunginosa, "Kauppatori" (51/2003)
> 
> Tiivistelmä: -
> 
> Jlk § 151
> 
> Joukkoliikennejohtaja Sirpa Korte 24.8.2007:
> 
> Asemakaavatoimisto on pyytänyt joukkoliikennetoimiston lausuntoa Kauppatorin asemakaavanmuutosehdotuksesta. Kaavoitustoimenjohtaja Markku Toivonen on antanut lausunnon määräaikaan, 27.8.2007, lisäaikaa ja lausunnon käsittely lautakuntatasolla on näin mahdollistunut.
> ...

----------


## hmikko

Turun valtuusto hyväksyi toriparkin kaavan yhden äänen enemmistöllä. Turun Sanomien juttu:

http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/359439/...i+toriparkille

Seuraavana on siis vuorossa valituksia ja oikeuskäsittelyjä.

Kaupunginhallitus siis esitti kaavan palauttamista ja valmistelua uudelleen ilman parkkia. Hyväksymistä toriparkin kanssa esitti Maija Perho (kok) ja kannatti Jarmo Rosenlöf (sd). Perhon esitys voitti äänin 34-33. Kokoomus äänesti yhtä valtuutettua lukuunottamatta parkin puolesta, vihreiden ryhmä kokonaan vastaan. Demarien ryhmä hajaantui, mutta enemmistö oli parkin puolesta. Esitys kansanäänestyksen järjestämisestä hävisi selvemmin numeroin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:54 ----------




> Viimeisin muokkaaja kuukanko; Tänään kello 17:10. Syy: yhdistetty kaksi ketjua


Kiitoksia. Yritin etsiä sopivaa ketjua, mutta en löytänyt, ehkä ketjun iästä johtuen.

----------


## kouvo

Odotettavissa kustannusarvioiden paukkumisen maailmanennätystä, jos tätä emämokaa todella aletaan lusikoimaan vajoavaan kaupunkiin.

----------


## JaniP

Olen pettynyt... vaikka olihan tämä odotettavaa.

Ehkä nimien kerääjien olisi pitänyt keskittyä keräämään SDP:n ja Kokoomuksen kannattajien nimiä, koska jotenkin tuntuu, että ehkä varsinkin Kokoomus on varma, ettei heidän äänestäjänsä ole heidän kanssaan eri mieltä. Tosin.. anteeksi nyt kaikki kokoomuslaiset, mutta kaikki tuntemani kokoomuslaiset ovat aika ignoranttia sorttia mitä tulee politiikkaan ja he yleensä ottavat sen vastaa mitä heille annetaan mukisematta. Tämä johtunee kuitenkin enemmän siitä, että kyse on valtapuolueesta. Valtapuolueeseen mennään massan mukana, pieniä puolueita kannatetaan jonkunlaisen aivotyön seurauksena.

Toriparkki-farsi/sota on kuitenkin kaukaa ohi! Suomessa on vallan kolmijako ja tässä yhteydessä se on jo kerran suojannut demokratiaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Turussa Ei riitä, että kauniita vanhoja rakennuksia on purettu yksitelleen, myös kaupungin miljöö ja atmosfääri täytyy uhrata, koska raha puhuu. Ei edes ehjää 100-vuotiasta kaunista jugend-taloa voitaa säilyttää.

Joukkoliikennettä päätös luonnollisesti heikentää, koska parkki imee yksityisautoja keskustaan.

----------


## JSL

Kalliiksi tulee, saven vastaanottohinta on tällä hetkellä 86/kuorma, lavan koosta riippumatta +Alv 23%. Ellei ole hintaa nostettu. 
Sit siihen ajohinta päälle, joka vähän vaihtelee ja koneitten palkat, ei tuu ihan ilmatteeksi kun täällä on tällä hetkellä periaatteessa 
vain yksi maankaatopaikka monopoliasemassa ja nostaa hintaa monta kertaa vuodessa.

----------


## hmikko

Turun hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi uutta kaavaa koskevat valitukset ja kaupunki aikoo julistaa kaavan lainvoimaiseksi lauantaina 13. päivä, vaikka valitusmahdollisuuksia edelleen on ja niitä epäilemättä tullaan käyttämään.

http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/472296/...ainvoimaiseksi

Samaan hengenvetoon tuli se uutinen, jota olen kaiken aikaa odottanut, eli kaupunki ilmoittaa harkitsevansa parkin rahoittamista. 

http://ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/472507/...+rahoittamista

Itse kuvittelin, että veronmaksajien pussille mentäisiin jotain peittelyä yrittäen kiertotietä, joten ehkä parempi näin. Hanketta on siis tähän saakka myyty sillä argumentilla, että parkkiyhtiö rakentaa parkin kokonaan yksityisellä rahalla.

----------


## ViviP

Minä muun tekemisen puutteessa yritin tänään selvittää itselleni, mikä tämä kohuttu toriparkki on. Olen muinoin asunut vuoden Turussa tehdessäni siellä dippatyöni, ja muistan kaupungista parheiten sen, että joukkoliikenne oli luokattoman kehnoa ja kaikki kynnelle kykenevät autoilivat itse ja vihasivat busseja. No niin, lyhyen intron jälkeen jaan löytämäni linkin erään keskustelupalstan ketjuun, jossa keskustelua toriparkista, liikenteestä ja keskustan näivettymisestä. Mitä mieltä olette siinä esitetyistä näkmyksistä?

http://www.vauva.fi/keskustelu/43768...on_kohta_tyhja

----------


## hmikko

> Mitä mieltä olette siinä esitetyistä näkmyksistä?


Mitäpä noista, ovat kai ihan selviöitä. Koko maassa on panostettu täysillä hypermarketteihin ja pelloille rakennettuihin ostoskeskuksiin, ja keskustat ovat näivettyneet. Koskee suunnilleen kaikkia kaupunkeja, paitsi Helsinkiä, Tamperetta ja osin Espoon ja Vantaan aluekeskuksia. Tampereellakin keskustan kehitys näyttäis nojaavan nopeaan kasvuun, eli toimintaa riittää sekä pellolle että keskustaan. Turulla on sen verran kokoa, että keskusta pysyy jollain tavalla hengissä omien asukkaidensakin voimalla, mutta onhan alennustila tietysti ikävän näköistä. Pahempaa jälkeä tulee pienemmissä kaupungeissa, joissa kaupallisen toiminnan voi kokonaisuudessaan siirtää pellolle, ja keskustassa ei ole senkään vertaa nähtävyyksiä tai julkisia instituutioita kuin Turussa.

Sanoisin, että Turun joukkoliikenne ei ole mitenkään huonosti järjestetty tilanteeseen ja panostukseen nähden. Tietysti raitioteiden lopettaminen oli historiallinen moka Turussa, eikä lähiliikennettä ole rautateillä saatu aikaan, mutta nää nyt ovat historian isoja trendejä joiden jalkoihin on jääty jo ajat sitten. Lähiöt on kaavoitettu kauas ja huonosti, kuten koko maassa (myös ja varsinkin Helsingissä), ja niistä monia on mahdoton palvella joukkoliikenteellä hyvin, varsinkaan poikittaisliikenteen osalta. Lajissaan Turun heilurilinjoihin perustuva järjestelmä on kuitenkin suorastaan edistyksellinen vaikka Helsingin nykyiseen bussilinjastoon verrattuna. Itse asun itäisessä keskustassa ja bussi menee kirjaimellisesti kotioven edestä 10 tai 15 minuutin välein suunnilleen joka paikkaan, johon on tarve mennä.

Toriparkin itsensä osalta yhdyn vauvaforumilla esitettyy kritiikkiin, mutta eipä niissä argumenteissa mitään uutta ole. Keskustassa autoilemisessa parkkipaikat eivät nytkään ole mitenkään rajoittava tekijä, ja toisaalta autoilija ei kaupunkia elävöitä ihan geometrisista rajoitteista johtuen. Toriparkki voisi auttaa asiaa lähinnä siksi, että siitä riidellessä torin ja naapurikorttelien kehittäminen on ollut nyt jumissa 20 vuotta, ja parkin toteutuessa näille asioille voisi viimein tapahtua jotain. Ongelma vaan on, että parkki itsessään on nähdäkseni jättimäinen hukkainvestointi, ja toivon hartaasti, että kaupunki ei lähde kaatamaan verorahaa siihen.

----------

